# monkeys buds past and present



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

here we have 
serious seeds white russian
serious seeds bubblegum
sensi seeds sensi skunk
sensi seeds double gum(white label)


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

more from monkey


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

some more russian.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*WOW monkey those buds are freaking huge man. Those are some killer bud shots of some very nice strains. How does that Double Bubble taste? *


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *WOW monkey those buds are freaking huge man. Those are some killer bud shots of some very nice strains. How does that Double Bubble taste? *


doublegum is bubblegumX bubblegum so iv been told..its very sweet..a scrubber is a must..it stinks big time..very very sweet but and theres a big but all tho the buds look huge they dry out to nothing so i let her go..the bubblegum is my favorite..big yeild every time


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2006)

nice show monkey!!! ..more than one "talent" working there


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2006)

WOW man!!!! nice pics.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 23, 2006)

Man those buds are amazing. I take it the Advanced Nutrients 2Lbs Per Light statement is true. Those are some huge colas. Much props man. If you need help smokin all that, let me know


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 29, 2006)

damn fine *MASSIVE* buds you got there....most definitely looking forward to more pics

awesome growing


----------



## tallslim (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah monkey, tell us what your setup is like.  by the nutes you use to the lights you use.  i'm really interested.  oh how mant plants do you normaly flower a one time?


----------



## Polyploid (Sep 7, 2006)

Those "Doobie" very Nice!!!!

Thanks for sharing!! (the pics, I mean)...wish you could share the real thing!!


----------



## monkey (Sep 7, 2006)

u have all welcomed me with opoen arms..right its time to do a grow thread,,...im on it,...keep your eyes out for it..im growing in coco coir 50%50% perlite.


----------



## monkey (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 10, 2006)

damn fine buds monkey


----------



## KronicKing32 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

